# MTB-Netz Rhön; Meinung!



## FrankyB (14. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,
wollte mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem MTB-Netz in der Rhön kund tun!

Erstmal vorweg: Landschaftlich finde ich die Rhön wirklich gut.

Aufmerksam geworden durch die Internetseite www.rhoenactive.de haben wir uns entschlossen, ein verlängertes WE in der Rhön zum biken zu verbringen. Vorher schon die Routenkarte und das Tourenbuch geordert. Das war die erste Ernüchterung. Die Tourenbeschreibungen im Tourenbuch/Routenkarte war nicht sehr detailliert, gute Karten dabei Mangelware. 

Wir haben uns dann 3 Touren rausgesucht ,konditionenll+technisch mittel bis schwer, so stand es da zumindest. Nunja!
Als Biker, der viel im Großraum Hannover fährt (Deister, Harz) hätte ich schon mehr erwartet als die Haustouren. 
Der Teeranteil war sehr groß, konditionell schwere Touren sind max. mittel, die technisch schweren ein Witz. Dazu muss ich sagen, das wir sicher keine Hardcorebiker sind. Es enstand der Eindruck, das das Tourennetz nur dazu dient, die MTBer weg von den Wanderwegen zu kriegen, hauptache, sie fahren irgendwo.

Ab und an haben wir das ausgeschilderte Netz verlassen und sind nach Wanderkarte gefahren...und siehe da, es gibt sie, die schönen Strecken, trailigen Anstige und Downhill-Singletrails. Nur nicht im MTB-Netz.

Das ging teilweise soweit, das das MTB-Netz auf einer Teerstraße langführt und ein Trail (wohl Wanderweg) zur gleichen Location geht. Nur, der ist dann nicht für MTBer  
Auch wurde ein Teil der Radwanderfernwege mit eingebaut!

Alles in allem waren wir stinksauer!
Klar, um so ein Wegenetz hinzubekommmen, ist viel Abstimmung notwendig...mit Naturschutzbehörden, Förstern etc. Auch klar, es kann nicht jeder nette Trail genutzt werden. 
Kompromisse müssen gemacht werden. Aber nicht um jeden Preis. Bevor ich sowas als MTB-Netz ausweise, würde ich doch lieber sagen, dann besser nich...!
Aber das war wirklich die Höhe.
Das es auch anders geht, zeigen die MTB-Netze für den Harz und Solling-Vogler, das gibt viele schöne Strecken, auch ohne Teer.

Kann nur jedem empfehlen, der in die Rhön will, kauf euch eine gute Wanderkarte und sucht euch die Strecken dort raus.

Viele Grüße,
Franky


----------



## mostly_harmless (19. September 2005)

Ich denke mal, du bist zum richtigen Schluss gekommen.

Die ausgeschilderten Radwege ähneln nur allzuoft den Fernradwegen oder benutzen Forstwirtschaftsstrassen.
Ich benutze daher grundsätzlich eine Wanderkarte, und such mir meine Touren komplett selber zusammen.

Ich habe auch schon einige Rhön-Tourenbücher betrachte, dabei fällt allerdings ins Auge, dass wohl relativ eng mit den betreffenden Tourismusbehörden zusammengearbeitet wurde, da sich die Strecken teilweise von Hütte zu Hütte schwingen.
Dann muss man ja auch noch bedenken, dass sich diese Vorschläge meist an eine nicht genau einzuschätzende Gruppe von Menschen wendet, von der man nur weiß, dass sie sich einigermaßen auf dem Rad halten könne.
Deshalb ist dieser Kategorisierung von leicht bis schwer erst mal zu misstrauen, Höhenmeter und Gesamtlänge, bzw. Höhenprofil sagen da schon mehr aus.

Ich würde also sagen, dass die Beschilderung der Tourenwege recht gut ist, die sollte man aber auch eher als Verbindungsstücke ansehen, und sich ansonsten entweder auf die Wanderkarten oder die Kenntnisse der Locals verlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (20. September 2005)

Ich wohne in der Rhön und fahre fast ausschließlich in der Rhön Mountainbike.

Bezüglich des MTB-Netzes muss ich dir Recht geben. Man kommt den Schildern folgend zwar überall hin, allerdings sind die wirklich interessanten Strecken nicht ins Netz aufgenommen worden. Warum das so ist, darüber kann ich nur spekulieren, aber die von dir aufgezählten Gründe sind sicher nicht ganz unbeteiligt.  

Ich finde es auch schade, dass ein solch tolles Revier für ortsunkundige so wenig interessante Trails ausgeschildert hat. Denn wenn man sich auskennt so findet man hier doch fast alles. Von knackigen, technisch sehr anspruchsvollen uphills, bis hin zu rasanten und tückischen downhills. Und das alles sogar im Verbund mit wenig Asphalt. Allerdings sollte die Tour anhand einer Wanderkarte zusammengestellt sein - oder einfach ausprobieren. (Ich weiß nicht gerade attraktiv für Angereiste)

Vielleicht stellst du einfach deinen nächsten Trip hier ein, es wird sich sicher ein Rhöner finden, der dir die Sahnestrecken zeigt.

Also behalte die Rhön nicht in so schlechter Erinnerung, das hat sie nicht verdient. Deine Kritik am MTB-Netz ist allerdings berechtigt. Das muss jemand mit nem Hollandrad abgesteckt haben.


----------



## FrankyB (26. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,
danke für euer Feedback.

Ich habe den Beitrag in ähnlicher Form auch im Forum auf www.rhoenactive.de gepostet, die Antworten waren dort doch eher oppositioneller Natur;-) Kann ich ja verstehen, wer lasst sich schon gern sein Kind madig reden;-)

Landschaftlich war die Rhön wirklich sehr schön! Keine Frage. Ich denke, ich werde auch bei Gelegenheit dort mal wieder hin fahren, aber dann wohl nur noch nach Wanderkarte. Schöne Strecken haben wir auch entdeckt, als wir von der Route abgewichen sind. Ein netter Trail z.B. ging von der Wasserkuppe nach Abtsroda, während die MTB-Strecke ne langweilige Teerabfahrt war

Viele Grüße
Franky


----------



## Mr.Chili (26. September 2005)

kleiner Tipp: sag nächstesmal rechtzeitig bescheit, dann wird sich sicher ein Local finden der dir die Singels näherbringt.


----------



## FrankyB (26. September 2005)

Tja, das hab ich....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=175432&highlight=rh%F6n

"Leider" kamen die Tipps zu dem MTB-Netz.

Aber wenn ich wieder hinfahr, nehm ich dieses Forum!!

Danke!

Viele Grüße
Franky


----------

